# Tomorrow Germany starts to open its borders



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

To France and Austria.

I thought this should be for all to see and not in the subscribers lounge.
It´s more for business than private Travel.

Hopefully it will put a bit of hope in our hearts, although I for one won´t be going anywhere for some time yet.

https://www.dw.com/en/germany-aims-to-reopen-borders-what-you-need-to-know/a-53425563


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Jan. We are going to stay isolated for some time yet. Too easy to get infected and end up at the bottom of the heap.

In general for us retired folks it's no big deal to avoid people and only shop for essentials at quiet times. Bar-B-Q's and dinner parties can wait. 

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

France has now said the French can go on holiday in July and August inside France ONLY.

Probably easier than another July 14th Revolution........😂


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Phase 3 here (if it ever happens) could see campsites open in July apparently. With everyone staying in the UK its going to be busy. I'm with Ray on this. I aint going anywhere at the moment that involves being in close proximity with others but its becoming increasingly awkward. I can see me losing some clients over this soon. So be it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The Lake District is telling everyone not to visit as we now can drive for exercise or just to view

Now we have the dales and the Derbyshire on our doorstep

And understand the LDistricts viewpoint

But the truth the beauty spots in our land belong to US

If the country opens up it opens up

If hundreds want to climb great gable( good luck to them, I’ve climbed it many times)

Then the Lake District needs to Monitor

I’m guessing they won’t be monitoring once the pandemic Is safe

The more the merrier to swell the coffers

If and only if I go to the lakes, I’ll stay in the car, avoid the old tourist spots, we always did, and just gaze at the mountains

But only if it’s legal to travel

Just how many beauty spots will want to stay closed

And moan that their revenues are down

Ok I’ve been locked in to long

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

London and Paris differences.............

https://www.aol.co.uk/news/2020/05/...st-in-use-of-face-masks-as-comm/?ncid=webmail

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Let's hope that people don't look on your little corner of paradise as a "safe" place to go to Jan.

There is talk, here, of a rush to the coast. What they don't know is that all the public toilets are closed and no cafes and pubs are open. Hope they bring their own facilities. I witnessed too much of the consequences of no facilities during our journey home through Spain and France


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Let's hope that people don't look on your little corner of paradise as a "safe" place to go to Jan.
> 
> There is talk, here, of a rush to the coast. What they don't know is that all the public toilets are closed and no cafes and pubs are open. Hope they bring their own facilities. I witnessed too much of the consequences of no facilities during our journey home through Spain and France


I doubt if they will flock here Pat, this is not a tourist area, a few may come to the river, but not my part of the river, further up or down, no facilities here for tourist. :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The trouble with all these people that might be heading to places like the Lake District or our coasts is the strain and risk they might put on services. If everyone goes off climbing Great Gable or Helvellyn as always some of them will end up having to be rescued by the mountain rescue teams, cars will break down, accidents will happen and the volunteers and local police and ambulance services will have to get involved to sort it all out and / or rescue them. Same at the coast. RNLI and coast guard on a much reduced service at the moment. 

When we spent the summer up on Flamborough head last year there were pretty much incidents from Filey to Bridlington every single day and thats no exaggeration involving many from the coastguard, police, air sea rescue, RNLI and ambulance service.

Perhaps a much better solution rather than telling people they can travel unlimited distances would have been say 25 miles. Anyone anywhere in the country could get a bit of exercise and a breath of fresh country air at that distance and we could avoid everyone clambering to the same spots.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There are NO Lifeguard services available at ANY of the SW UK beaches and yet, yesterday a canoeist from "up country" went sea canoeing by himself......

He got himself into trouble off the Lizard and was, fortunately, spotted by a Local from his house.....

The Coastguard had to be called out - 6 people immediately put at risk...

The. The CG helicopter had to help - 2 more people at the cost of ££££? for 45 minutes to search for the b****r somewhere off the coast and now out of sight from land....

He was rescued, taken to shore and then complained that his car was 20 miles away on another beach....

I would have told him yo "start walking"

But no, a local CG team took him back - exposing them to contact as no 2m distance possible.....

That is the effect of ignoring common sense.

No one should go canoeing by themself - that surely makes sense ?

He probably got back in his Range Rover and drove back "up country" - hopefully not to return ftb.

Stupidity rules OK ?

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Surely people like that should be given a heavy fine, I would fine him heavily if I ruled the world.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, me too. I would invoice him for the total cost of the rescue. If he failed to pay then drag him through a, high profile, court case to deter others from being so stupid!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is the issue. I would love to go kayaking and officially I am allowed to. First choice would be Lake Ullswater as its only 45 minutes with a fair wind but the Cumbrian council have made it pretty clear visitors are not welcome, second choice would be the coast but I do Kayak alone (albeit in coastal waters never far from shore but its just not right to take the risk and put others at risk should I get into difficulty. People will do all sorts of daft things now but the government are at fault for allowing them to. If they dont want people doing dangerous stuff or all flocking to the most popular places then they should tighten the rules.

Its no hardship for me "not" to go Kayaking. Plenty of other things you can do.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Pat that would be justice but sadly very unlikely to happen, mores the pity.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I would NOT be in favour of fining him, or taking him to court for putting other people's life at risk. Once such a precedent started, even in this horrendous crisis, it may stay and would result in checking someone's credit rating before rescue.....

As many members know, I have had an active life, involved with rescue agencies on the land and the water and underneath the water, so such a thought would be a total anathema to me. I am very much minded of the motto of the Royal Life Saving Society which from memory;

*Quemcumque miserum videris hominem scias - *Whomsoever you see in distress, recognise in him a fellow human being.

I learned that as a teenager and it has stayed with me throughout my activities. To me, it is a good way to live and to be able to help others that need help - whether it is physical or mental.

So, no fines for such stupidity to me - Barry will admit that I have had a go at him for solo canoeing before now, so there is no need for repetition. 🤣. 😷

.


----------

